# Rat genetics



## WhiteWidoW (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi again 

I was wondering if there is a rat genetic calculator on the internet or maybe which colours can the puppies be from a cinnamon hooded and brown hooded.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Are you planning on breeding your rats? Or were you just curious?

Most of them would just be agouti (brown). Without knowing the history of their family and what colors they carry recessive you won't know for sure


----------



## DobiePaws (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes there is an online genetic 'calculator' and lots of info on genetics. Rat genetics is pretty complicated actually (lots of different varients), but fun. The calculator is called the Rat Litter Predictor by Sunshine rats.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

You are better understanding it yourself though, cinnamon is effectivelt mink agouti, if your brown rat is agouti then if the carry mink you will get half cinny half agouti, if they don't carry mink then you will probably get all agoutis. Saying that in theory you could get lots of other reccesive colours if your rates both carry them. To work that out you'd need to know parents, grandparents, great grandparents and siblings, and you could still get surprises, reccesives are like that.


----------



## WhiteWidoW (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm going to buy another pair so my rats can live in same sex pairs. I'm just courious about which alleles are dominant and which ones are recessive. Thank you DobiePaws, that was exactly that I was searching for!

I know that almost all will be agouti except if the female have het. cinnamon but I dont know how the hooded gen works. Thank you all


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Self is HH, berkshire/etc is Hh, and hooded is hh, so their babies would be hoodies ;D


----------



## WhiteWidoW (Aug 29, 2013)

Ohhhh interesting, thank you!


----------



## Breezy (Feb 5, 2017)

Rat Genetic Wizard


Rat Breeding and Genetic Wizard




www.bruxology.com


----------

